# Ναυπηγήσεις, Μετασκευές - Buildings,  retrofits, demolition > Ναυπηγήσεις, Μετασκευές, Διαλύσεις πλοίων (Buildings,  retrofits, demolition) >  Αμμοβολή - Υδροβολή (Sandblasting - Hydroblasting)

## manolis34

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΑΝΩΛΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΜΗΧΑΝΟΛΟΓΟΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΣ 
ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟ ΑΝΑΖΗΤΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΓΟΡΑ ( ΟΛΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΧΩΡΑΣ ) ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΙΑΘΕΤΟΥΝ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΜΑΤΑ 
CNC WATER JET ( ΥΔΡΟΚΟΠΗ ) . ΑΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΜΗΧΑΝΟΥΡΓΕΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΥΔΡΟΚΟΠΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΚΑΘΟΔΗΓΗΣΕΙ Η ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΗ ΕΠΑΝΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΜΟΥ . ΕΙΔΑ ΠΙΟ ΠΑΝΩ ΔΥΟ ΣΑΙΤ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΩ ΗΔΗ. ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΜΕ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΟΠΟΙΟΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΑΛΛΟΣ ΤΡΟΠΟΣ ΥΔΡΟΚΟΠΗΣ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ WATER JET . 

Y.Γ (1) ΕΧΩ ΑΚΟΥΣΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΣΤΡΙΕΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΕΣ ΟΠΩΣ ΠΧ ΑΚΤΩΡ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΟΥΝ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΜΑΤΑ ΥΔΡΟΚΟΠΗΣ ΣΤΑ ΕΡΓΑ ΤΟΥΣ . ( ΑΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ) 

Υ.Γ(2) ΔΕΥΤΕΡΕΥΟΝΤΟΣ ΜΕ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΙ Η ΥΔΡΟΒΟΛΗ . 

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΕΚ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΤΕΡΩΝ ( ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΝΟ ΘΑ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΣΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΟΥΝ ) .
ΚΑΙ Η ΠΑΡΑΜΙΚΡΗ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΑ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΗ . 

ΜΑΝΩΛΗΣ

----------


## manolis34

ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΥΔΡΟΒΟΛΗ ΚΑΙ ΥΔΡΟΚΟΠΗ Η ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΡΓΑΖΟΜΑΙ ΑΣΧΟΛΕΙΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΚΑΘΕ ΕΙΔΟΥΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΑΦΟΡΟΥΝ ΑΝΤΑΛΑΚΤΙΚΑ ΜΗΧΑΝΩΝ ΠΛΟΙΩΝ . ΟΠΩΣ ΣΩΛΗΝΕΣ Υ.Π ΜΕΤΑΛΛΙΚΟΙ ΚΑΥΣΙΜΟΥ . ΓΙΑ ΜΗΧΑΝΕΣ DAIHATSU - SULTZER - MAN - B+W PIELSTICK - YANMAR . ΡΑΚΟΡ ΤΥΠΟΥ ΕΡΜΕΤΟ ( ΧΑΛΥΒΔΙΝΑ - ΟΡΙΧΑΛΚΙΝΑ ) , ΕΛΑΣΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΣΩΛΗΝΕΣ Υ.Π , ΑΝΟΞΕΙΔΩΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΟΣ ΤΥΠΟΥ , ΕΥΚΑΜΠΤΟΙ ΣΩΛΗΝΕΣ SPIRAL INOX KAI ΠΟΛΛΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΙΜΠΕΛΕΡ , ΓΡΑΝΑΖΩΤΟΥΣ ΑΞΟΝΕΣ ΒΑΛΒΙΔΕΣ ΑΝΑΡΟΦΗΣΕΩΣ - ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΕΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΑΛΛΑ ! ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΤΕ ΓΙΑ ΕΝΑ ΣΩΣΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΣΤΟΠΟΙΗΜΕΝΟ ΜΗΧΑΝΟΥΡΓΕΙΟ ΑΣ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΗΣΕΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΟΥ ! ΣΤΟ ΕΜΑΙΛ : manolispk@yahoo.com  H AΣ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙ ΕΔΩ ...

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ας δούμε ένα ενδιαφέρον αρχείο στο οποίο περιλαμβάνονται χρήσιμες πληροφορίες σχετικά με τις διαδικασίες της *Αμμοβολής & Υδροβολής*, αλλά και για τα μέτρα ασφαλείας που θα πρέπει να λαμβάνονται κατά τη διάρκεια των συγκεκριμένων εργασιών τόσο για την προστασία των εργαζομένων, όσο και για την προστασία του περιβάλλοντος.

ΑΜΜΟΒΟΛΕΣ - ΥΔΡΟΒΟ&#9.pdf

----------


## gnik

> ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΑΝΩΛΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΜΗΧΑΝΟΛΟΓΟΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΣ 
> ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟ ΑΝΑΖΗΤΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΓΟΡΑ ( ΟΛΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΧΩΡΑΣ ) ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΙΑΘΕΤΟΥΝ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΜΑΤΑ 
> CNC WATER JET ( ΥΔΡΟΚΟΠΗ ) . ΑΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΜΗΧΑΝΟΥΡΓΕΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΥΔΡΟΚΟΠΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΚΑΘΟΔΗΓΗΣΕΙ Η ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΗ ΕΠΑΝΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΜΟΥ . ΕΙΔΑ ΠΙΟ ΠΑΝΩ ΔΥΟ ΣΑΙΤ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΩ ΗΔΗ. ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΜΕ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΟΠΟΙΟΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΑΛΛΟΣ ΤΡΟΠΟΣ ΥΔΡΟΚΟΠΗΣ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ WATER JET . 
> 
> Y.Γ (1) ΕΧΩ ΑΚΟΥΣΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΣΤΡΙΕΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΕΣ ΟΠΩΣ ΠΧ ΑΚΤΩΡ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΟΥΝ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΜΑΤΑ ΥΔΡΟΚΟΠΗΣ ΣΤΑ ΕΡΓΑ ΤΟΥΣ . ( ΑΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ) 
> 
> Υ.Γ(2) ΔΕΥΤΕΡΕΥΟΝΤΟΣ ΜΕ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΙ Η ΥΔΡΟΒΟΛΗ . 
> 
> ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΕΚ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΤΕΡΩΝ ( ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΝΟ ΘΑ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΣΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΟΥΝ ) .
> ...



Γεια σου Μανώλη πηγαινεις στον Κολτσιδα
https://www.bkoltsidas.gr/el/

και http://ieronimakisinox.com/products/cut

και http://kovoumetapanta.gr/

----------

